
$99 accessory turns your phone into a laptop. You can play Pokemon Go on it - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/superbook-turns-smartphone-into-laptop-for-99-dollars
======
niftich
This is a laptop shell with an 11.6" screen, a keyboard, and a built-in,
supposedly '8 hour' battery.

Given that the only other option in this space is the long-discontinued
Motorola Lapdock [1], this sounds very useful.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Lapdock-100-Smartphones-
Pack...](https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Lapdock-100-Smartphones-
Packaging/dp/B005P58B5G)

------
schakraberty
Seems super useful - but it comes to $139 with the shipping charge to India.
Wondering if that's too much to pay for a laptop shell.

